# Anyone dyno after a K&N CAI?



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

So anyone do this and get the 13.94 hp gain that they claim? I want to get one or some other one but what the most real power for the product,,would like a member to have dynoed with just this mod? THANKS:seeya:


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I want to do a cheap mod for mine but Im waiting.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

A 10-15hp difference is just about within the margin of error for our cars. One run can be 350hp, the next can be 340hp without changing a thing. So, it's not likely that you'd be able to see such a small change unless you did a bunch of dyno runs then took the averages of the before and after...even then, there's no guarantee that you'd be able to notice a 15hp difference.
The best mod I've done to my car performance wise, so far, is the headers. I just went with the JBA shorties, so I suspect that going with full LTs would make an even larger difference. I didn't do a before and after dyno though. I did FEEL a difference on my butt dyno, however. 
I do have the K&N CAI, and honestly, I didn't feel much difference. Honestly, I think you're be just as well off to slap a regular K&N filter in your airbox and be done with it, that way you won't have to worry about heatsoak...much.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

I too have the K&N intake on my 06 GTO. All by itself on a stock GTO probably doesn't do much. But it looks cool.

Intakes and Catback exhaust are really buy choice. Both should make a little HP but not much. They are also very difficult to confirm on a dyno.

As mentioned. Cars can vary by 10-20hp on each run. Just letting an LS2 sit for 30 minutes and cool down can be worth a 15 rwhp increase. 

But I plan on more mods in the future and a tune. With other mods and a tune, an intake will definately make hp. 

My 05 GTO with Kook's long tube headers, high flow cats, intake, and a tune. made 38 rwhp over my baseline. That's real hp you can feel.


----------

